# Light fly swap



## HaMm3r

I might want in on this. Phishphood and I have been very successful under dock lights with my simple deerhair shrimp, so I'd tie up some of those.


----------



## iFly

I could use some motivation to get back on my vise. Sounds like a good category.

Oh, and remember to hold the fish out in front of you.


----------



## nightfly

I'm in.


----------



## jsnipes

In


----------



## tom_in_orl

Limit it to 10 or less and I am in.


----------



## gfish

Im in!


----------



## Snookdaddy

IN!!


----------



## iFly

Looks like 8 so far?

1. KnotHome
2. HaMm3r (I might)
3. iFly
4. nightfly
5. jsnipes28
6. tom_in_orl (if limit 10)
7. gfish
8. Snookdaddy
9. 
10.


----------



## HaMm3r

> Looks like 8 so far?
> 
> 1. KnotHome
> *2. HaMm3r (I might)*
> 3. iFly
> 4. nightfly
> 5. jsnipes28
> 6. tom_in_orl (if limit 10)
> 7. gfish
> 8. Snookdaddy
> 9.
> 10.


Looks like you're getting a good response, so I'm definitely in.


----------



## phishphood

I'd be glad to do some product testing.


----------



## RAYM

I wouldnt mind if you got room for one more


----------



## nightfly

looks like we have 10. how does this work i'm sure some of you guys have done this before this will be my first swap


----------



## HaMm3r

> looks like we have 10. how does this work i'm sure some of you guys have done this before this will be my first swap


Don't count Phishphood, he can barely tie his shoes, much less a fly! ;D 

During the past swaps that I participated in, we first needed a swap organizer who will receive everyone's flies and be responsible for distributing and reshipping them back out. Once that person is identified, we have to agree on a completion date, usually a few weeks. Everyone should have their flies shipped by that date. As for shipping, the easiest method was to use the $4.95 flat rate boxes from the post office. Just pick up two of those boxes for free and address one to the swap organizer and the other back to yourself. Fold the second box so that it fits in the first along with your flies and a $5 bill to cover the return shipping costs. That way, the organizer only has to drop in the flies and seal the boxes. Pretty easy. 

One other suggestion - it's a nice idea to throw in an extra fly, just as a "thank you" to the organizer.


----------



## KnotHome

Work's been pretty slow for me lately so I'll be happy to take on organizer duty.


----------



## iFly

Looks like 9 so far?

1. KnotHome
2. HaMm3r
3. iFly
4. nightfly
5. jsnipes28
6. tom_in_orl (if limit 10)
7. gfish
8. Snookdaddy
9. Rayz13
10.


----------



## phishphood

> Don't count Phishphood, he can barely tie his shoes, much less a fly


I would argue if I could, but I can't. Thank goodness for velcro straps. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r

> I would argue if I could, but I can't. Thank goodness for velcro straps. ;D


 ;D Don't worry. At the rate your addiction to fly fishing is growing, I'd wager we'll have you tying within a year.


----------



## KnotHome

So we need 1 more to make 10? 
C'mon you lurkers! I've seen some of y'alls patterns for those winter snook layed up under the lights. I'll be tying my adaptation of Dr. Adam's big Ugly. I know it's supposed to be a flats fly, but it was hit harder than anything else I threw last week.


----------



## [email protected]

could me as number 10!


----------



## iFly

The bidding is closed!  

1. KnotHome - Dr. Adam's Big Ugly, variation
2. HaMm3r
3. iFly
4. nightfly
5. jsnipes28
6. tom_in_orl
7. gfish
8. Snookdaddy
9. Rayz13
10.BG.jarrett.94


----------



## HaMm3r

> The bidding is closed!
> 
> 1. KnotHome - Dr. Adam's Big Ugly, variation
> 2. HaMm3r
> 3. iFly
> 4. nightfly
> 5. jsnipes28
> 6. tom_in_orl
> 7. gfish
> 8. Snookdaddy
> 9. Rayz13
> 10.BG.jarrett.94


Excellent! Now we can get to work. Just need to set a due date. Like I said earlier, I'll be tying one of my own patterns, which I haven't really ever given a name, so just call it my Simple Deerhair Shrimp.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am working on gummy minnows


----------



## floridanative1028

...I'm in if anyone backs out


----------



## nightfly

im doing one i dont have a name for its kinda like a gotcha or a crazy charlie with bead chain eyes its very productive in the lights


----------



## KnotHome

1. KnotHome - Dr. Adam's Big Ugly, variation
2. HaMm3r- HaMm3r's Bucktail
3. iFly
4. nightfly- Gotcha/ Crazy Charlie
5. jsnipes28
6. tom_in_orl- Gummy minnow
7. gfish
8. Snookdaddy
9. Rayz13
10.BG.jarrett.94 
Alternate: floridanative

Heads up on postage: While at the post office today, I noticed the small flat rate boxes have gone up to $5.20


----------



## iFly

> 1. KnotHome - Dr. Adam's Big Ugly, variation
> 2. HaMm3r- HaMm3r's Bucktail
> 3. iFly - chartreuse Borski shrimp, I think (and inhaler if we do two  )
> 4. nightfly- Gotcha/ Crazy Charlie
> 5. jsnipes28
> 6. tom_in_orl- Gummy minnow
> 7. gfish
> 8. Snookdaddy
> 9. Rayz13
> 10.BG.jarrett.94
> Alternate: floridanative
> 
> Heads up on postage: While at the post office today, I noticed the small flat rate boxes have gone up to $5.20


Yea, I know what you mean. Anyone up for tying two patterns. Postage stays the same and you get twice the flies. Once I start spinning thread on a hook, I might as well tie two patterns.


----------



## mfehrenkamp

if would also like to get in on it if it does so happen enough cant participate. im pretty much a virgin to fly fishing but i have been fishing the lights here in p.c. and i have a pretty effective pattern even if i dont get in on the swap id still like to share the fly and get some feedback


----------



## gfish

How many are we making? I was going to do a borski too, but I will find something else!


----------



## iFly

> How many are we making?  I was going to do a borski too, but I will find something else!


We are tying ONE fly. But, I have asked if anyone wants to tie TWO patterns.

The Borski shrimp I am tying is the craft fur tail variation (like Stuart Patterson ties). If you are tying the original feather tail version, I think that is great.


----------



## KnotHome

I don't mind doing 2, but if we do 1, we can keep this shorter and have another swap all the sooner with some more folks that may miss out on this one. How's Oct 7 sound for a ship date?


----------



## jsnipes

> I don't mind doing 2, but if we do 1, we can keep this shorter and have another swap all the sooner with some more folks that may miss out on this one.


+1. what's the due date we are shooting for?


----------



## nightfly

oct. 7th sounds good


----------



## iFly

Fly for this swap is in front. Fly for next swap (I guess) is behind. Size #2.


----------



## iFly

> oct. 7th sounds good


I might be able to meet that deadline?

Oh... and I need a mailing address.


----------



## KnotHome

Way to go iFly! Those look great. I have 5 done so far. 
I had to make another run to the post office and noticed the flat rate envelopes are still $4.95. If any of you would like to stick a box in one of those, I'll make sure the boxes get back to their owners. 
PM(s) sent with my addy. Please let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## iFly

> ...I have 5 done so far....


Took me 9 Corona (Lights) but... I got them done.  ;D

I will send a fly for each person in the swap. I will send an additional fly as a 'thank you' for your handling this fly swap. Would you like a second Borski Craft Fur Shrimp or do you want one of my "Inhalers"? Sorry, I ran out of black eyes for the Inhaler. A black marker would fix that, if you want.


----------



## KnotHome

an inhaler to go with that shrimp would be awesome! Thanks for the thought.


----------



## HaMm3r

Flies are done.  Ten of my yet-to-be-named shrimp and one extra White Eyed Rabbit Zonker for KnotHome...


----------



## KnotHome

Finished this weekend:


----------



## iFly

Excellent, HaHm3r and KnotHome.!


----------



## [email protected]

just messing around....


----------



## HaMm3r

Couple of things...

I went by the Post Office today and confirmed that the small flat rate boxes are $5.20 now, so be sure to throw an extra pair of dimes in the box for the return shipping.

KnotHome - If you can, get one big picture of all the flies you receive, before you start doling them out. It'll be a cool shot. 

Also, it's really important that everyone tag their flies before shipping them, so everyone will know who tied it and what it is. Small strips of paper pushed over the barb work just fine.









Lastly, if you didn't notice in the picture, I finally came up with a name for my custom shrimp pattern. Been tying the things for over three years, but never bothered to share them before, except with a few guys I fish with, so I'm really curious if others will be as successful with them as we've been.


----------



## nightfly

i've already sent mine out. the one that is not labeled will be mine i like that idea though. i sent mine in a big envelope that was 4.95 and put a prepaid envelope in that one. all together it was 9.90. i probably should have sent them in a box


----------



## iFly

> *i've already sent mine out. the one that is not labeled will be mine* i like that idea though. i sent mine in a big envelope that was 4.95 and put a prepaid envelope in that one. all together it was 9.90.* i probably should have sent them in a box*


I don't care how I get my flies.  
I'll try to keep the list up to date, too. It might help.:

1. KnotHome - Dr. Adam's Big Ugly, variation
2. HaMm3r - HaMm3r's "Crush" tacean
3. iFly - Borski Craft Fur Shrimp
4. nightfly - Gotcha/ Crazy Charlie
5. jsnipes28
6. tom_in_orl - Gummy minnow
7. gfish
8. Snookdaddy
9. Rayz13
10.BG.jarrett.94


----------



## gfish

Mine are in the mail. Not sure what there called, something skinny water showed me. They def. catch dock light fish! Not very fancy tho..


----------



## KnotHome

Nightfly's Gotchas arrived today and look great. I'll make labels for them when I do mine. I'll keep everyone updated as I get more packages, but this first set has me excited.


----------



## [email protected]

got all mine done today.


----------



## [email protected]

i dont know what it is.
i dont know what its called.
i do know that snook love it.


----------



## iFly

> i dont know what it is.
> *i dont know what its called*.
> i do know that snook love it.


If you're saying 'look out snook'

How about the _*SnookOut*_? Niiiccceeeeee fly.


----------



## jsnipes

really good looking stuff guys-- have me a little intimidated haha. mine are done, will get them in the mail monday probably. i also never name anything but this is just a simple minnow pattern i use.  maybe i shall call him "not your average minnow-MINNOW!" they are on #2 hooks for size reference prob 3.5" long or so w 20# fluoro weedguards


----------



## KnotHome

gfish's flies got in yesterday. skinny water calls it a BSF (big snook fly) http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/skinnywaterflyfishing/All Flies/DSC_0084.jpg


----------



## nightfly

Anybody heard from or know rayz13 or snookdaddy are they still in


----------



## Snookdaddy

I'm still in and will have the flies to you by the 7th.


----------



## KnotHome

Tomorrow's mailing day! Just a friendly reminder that tomorrow is the planned day to have your flies in the mail. So far I have:
nightfly
gfish
jsnipes28
I'll update this list as more come in.
I really like what's arrived so far and look forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## HaMm3r

> Tomorrow's mailing day! Just a friendly reminder that tomorrow is the planned day to have your flies in the mail. So far I have:
> nightfly
> gfish
> jsnipes28
> I'll update this list as more come in.
> I really like what's arrived so far and look forward to seeing the rest.


Hmmm...mine was sent on Saturday, so I'm a little concerned it hasn't showed up yet. :-?


----------



## iFly

My "check is in the mail" as they say. Went out yesterday.


----------



## KnotHome

So far I have:
nightfly
gfish
jsnipes28
*iFly*
I'll update this list as more come in.
(still nothing HamM3r)


----------



## HaMm3r

Even if they didn't actually get mailed unti Monday, due to the Saturday drop off at the post office, it still shouldn't take 5 days to go 30 miles.


----------



## KnotHome

So far I have:
nightfly
gfish
jsnipes28
iFly
*hamm3r*
I'll update this list as more come in.


----------



## Snookdaddy

Here's a crappy phone picture of my "Light Flies"... I call this fly "Snookdaddy". I know, very original name.

I owe everybody an apology for sending my flies late (Friday 10/7). You should receive them on Monday or Tuesday.

I sent an additional bunny strip redfish/juvi-tarpon fly for the host of the swap.

Thank you,
Snookdaddy


----------



## iFly

I think I have this right:

1. KnotHome - Dr. Adam's Big Ugly, variation - Arrived
2. HaMm3r - HaMm3r's "Crush" tacean - Arrived
3. iFly - Borski Craft Fur Shrimp - Arrived
4. nightfly - Gotcha/ Crazy Charlie - Arrived
5. jsnipes28 - NYA Minnow - Arrived
6. tom_in_orl - Gummy minnow - ???
7. gfish - BSF Fly - Arrived
8. Snookdaddy - SnookDaddy Fly - Shipped
9. Rayz13 - ? - ???
10.BG.jarrett.94 - Snook Fly - Arrived


----------



## IRLyRiser

I could whip some up quick if you need a sub.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

would love to get in on the next round! great flies and creativity!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Hey guys, Sorry I am running late. I just finished up the Gheenoe Rally. I will get it out ASAP.


----------



## Snookdaddy

You should've received my flies today...


----------



## KnotHome

So far I have:
nightfly
gfish
jsnipes28
iFly
hamm3r
*BG.Jarrett.94
Snook Daddy*

I went ahead and made labels for the several that didn't have them.
I'm waiting on tom but still haven't heard from Rayz. What's everyone else think? If we don't hear from him in the next day, let an alternate in?


----------



## nightfly

I figure go ahead and let a alternate in. If we haven't heard from rayz13 by now we won't hear from him at all. As long as the alternate can have them in the mail within a couple of days


----------



## iFly

> So far I have:
> nightfly
> gfish
> jsnipes28
> iFly
> hamm3r
> *BG.Jarrett.94
> Snook Daddy*
> 
> I went ahead and made labels for the several that didn't have them.
> I'm waiting on tom but *still haven't heard from Rayz*. What's everyone else think? If we don't hear from him in the next day, let an alternate in?


I think Rayz13's last post was long ago when he said he wanted to tie flies. Deadline is over. 9 flies is as good as 10 flies... for me. Let's start the next one. 'Light fly swap 2'. I think we already have 3 or 4 people who say they want to tie. And, I will certainly tie again.


----------



## HaMm3r

> I think Rayz13's last post was long ago when he said he wanted to tie flies. Deadline is over. 9 flies is as good as 10 flies... for me. Let's start the next one. 'Light fly swap 2'. I think we already have 3 or 4 people who say they want to tie. And, I will certainly tie again.


 I tend to agree. Rayz hasn't posted anywhere on the forum in 3 weeks, so he may be awol. Unless someone else chimes in and says "I've got my 10 flies ready now!", and can ship them tomorrow, we should go with the 9.


I'll sign up for another "dock light swap" too, so that will amount to roughly half of what we need for a 2nd swap already, and allow some of the late entries to get in on it right from the start.


----------



## iFly

> I think Rayz13's last post was long ago when he said he wanted to tie flies. Deadline is over. 9 flies is as good as 10 flies... for me. Let's start the next one. 'Light fly swap 2'. I think we already have 3 or 4 people who say they want to tie. And, I will certainly tie again.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree. Rayz hasn't posted anywhere on the forum in 3 weeks, so he may be awol. Unless someone else chimes in and says "I've got my 10 flies ready now!", and can ship them tomorrow, we should go with the 9.
> 
> 
> *I'll sign up for another "dock light swap" too*, so that will amount to roughly half of what we need for a 2nd swap already, and allow some of the late entries to get in on it right from the start.
Click to expand...

Early on, we agreed on a fast deadline so..... let's get started on Light Fly Swap 2 *3D*"  ;D


----------



## nightfly

I agree with you guys I was just trying to be nice about it. And as far as the second swap goes I'm in. I have a epoxy shrimp that I was going to use for this swap but I thought I was going to see more shrimp patterns


----------



## KnotHome

Well, since I'm waiting on tom, if someone can get flies in the mail yesterday, let me know, and I'll send you my address.


----------



## IRLyRiser

I can mail them tomorrow


----------



## floridanative1028

Put me down for the next one...


----------



## ethan.weber

im in for the next one.


----------



## nightfly

did some product testing on the fly that i made for the swap and got some good results











i actually use this fly all the time and it always works pretty good


----------



## HaMm3r

Lots of activity in the "Light Fly Swap 2" thread, but not much here in the original. How are we doing? Everyone get their flies in?


----------



## KnotHome

I'm waiting on tom and irlyriser. I pm'd them both to see what's going on. I'd really like to reclaim my coffee table from flat rate boxes.


----------



## KnotHome

Alright gents, it looks like everything that's going to arrive has. I've got the 8 reported from before and pictured below. I'll have everything in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## gfish

So are you going to send back the other two I made or mix and match so everyone gets 10 back?


----------



## nightfly

I'm not sure what he's doing. I just assumed the host would keep any extra flies


----------



## iFly

> So are you going to send back the other two I made or mix and match so everyone gets 10 back?


The hope is always that everyone who signs up will tie flies but... if not, I think the standard is to return any "extra" flies to the original tiers.

Whatever the other tiers want to happen is fine with me. "Host" if you like that fly I tied you can either keep the extras of send them back. Your call, with my flies.


----------



## KnotHome

I went ahead and mixed and matched the extras so everyone could have as much variety as possible. I really enjoyed this swap, and from what I've seen in round 2, things are only getting better.


----------



## HaMm3r

Got my flies today!  Nice job guys. [smiley=toast.gif] Some of these will definitely be put to use in places other than dock lights.  They all look really great though.


----------



## iFly

Got all my flies in the mail today. The photo looked good but... the flies look GREAT. Really nice ties, guys! Can't wait to put some fish spit on every one of them.


----------



## nightfly

got mine looks like a night trip this weekend


----------

